# Smoked some cheese today!



## DougCA (Feb 16, 2019)

Smoked some cheese for the first time today. LG 900 with cold smoke cabinet, amazing 12” tube in the main smoker with apple pellets, 2lb of Kirkland mild cheddar. Smoked the first two blocks at 3 hrs., next at 3.5 and the last at 4.5 ish. I was sampling every 20 minutes and eventually ran out of sample cubes. The smoke flavor was present by about an hour but not strong likely due to the smoke being light with the tube in the other compartment. I may try with the tube in the cold smoke cabinet but wanted to avoid creosote. 

Samples were good but I like a deep smoke flavor. Will let this rest a day in the fridge and see how it tastes.


----------



## Norwester55 (Feb 17, 2019)

Looks good! I've settled on 3-3 1/2 hrs with pecan dust. Have a batch to do but put it off till tomorrow so I can pick up some more mozzarella.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 17, 2019)

Cheese is looking good. I like a liter smoke profile, but my kids like a strong smoke flavor. Enjoy.

Chris


----------

